# Crew for Saturday day trip out of Freeport



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Decided to to do a day trip for the "other" kind of snapper, grouper and maybe do some trolling this Saturday. Can use a couple of crew if anyone is interested.
PM
Jerry


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Got a crew. Thanks for the replies.


----------

